
Fascinating look at Stuxnet attack on Iranian nuclear facilities - tomeast
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/26/secret-agent-crippled-irans-nuclear-ambitions/
======
statictype
Interesting definition of a zero-day exploit.

------
zachrose
This is insane.

